# Wireshark - not letting me right click



## Mrcmh (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi

Wonder if someone can help? I'm not sure I'm even in the right section of the forum, but here goes....

I'm currently using wireshark to try and obtain my user name and password for my isp so that I can swap their router for my own. Ive looked on youtube to see how I can obtain this - 




I've selected a packet and then opened bootstrap protocol. I then need to right click on option (61) client identifier. After doing this nothing happens. 

What I am meant to see is a pop up menu that will let me select - copy, bytes & printable text only, but this is not appearing.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------

